# NEW TYPE OF PREDATOR CALL !!!!!!!



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I recently found this site while searching the web. I ordered one of the calls for myself.I know I make a bite down, but I am always looking for new and different calls.Here is the link. This call is cheap and not fancy at all but it is unique and worth having !The video also has very good calling points such as things I have always said, start with low volume and you dont have to sound like any certain animal,plus a few more.
http://www.ccpredatorcalls.com/predator-call-video.htm


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Saw those guys a couple years ago. Its just a pvc bite reed I believe. They seem to have success with it. 
Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats right Mark, I got one and it is really simple but sounds good. I have seen that type of toneboard in some old duck calls also.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool. Thanks Ed. My first call was made from PVC...... sounded not good..... maybe some day I will dig it up and take a pic


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Intersting------- thanks for sharing*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That guy can call for sure. I'm hard of hearing and they talk so softly I thought they were saying calling cows at first. LOL Sounds like a great call Ed. Thanks for sharing. :teeth:


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I ordered one just now. :teeth:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Just ordered one---------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

let me know what you guys think of them. I messed around and made one today but I used 1/2" thin wall pvc, it works but not as loud as the one I bought its 3/4"


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ed..... you know we gotta see pics......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here you go Rick, one on the left I bought, the one on the right I made.These are very simple to make and have good sound.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Here you go Rick, one on the left I bought, the one on the right I made.These are very simple to make and have good sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------

Good job Ed! I plan to try my own hand at making one also. :teeth:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed. I am in.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Goofy looking call but sure sounded good on the video. I think i like it.


----------

